
Ask Hackaday: How Did They Shoot Down a Stealth Aircraft? - pant
https://hackaday.com/2014/08/15/ask-hackaday-how-did-they-shoot-down-a-stealth-aircraft/
======
Choronzon
Because ancient radars in the VHF frequency light up stealth aircraft. Hell
even wikipedia mentions this.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P-18_radar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P-18_radar)

Increase the wavelength and triangulate with multiple P-18s and you have a
very visible nice slow moving target.

